# Asus G73JH mit Ati Karte, bekanntes Treiberproblem ?



## Obihamster (30. August 2011)

Hallo  gibt es für das Treiberproblem mit der Ati Grafikkarte 5870 eine Lösung ?  

Es geht um folgendes:  Habe ein G73JH Laptop mit einer Ati 5870 Grafikkarte. leider habe ich wie anscheinend viele andere (habe im internet schon nach einer Lösung gesucht und bin dabei drauf gekommen das das Problem schon länger besteht) auch das Problem das Spiele nach ca 20- 30 min mit einem neuen CCC Treiber in einem Absturz mit Vertikalen Grau- Weißen Streifen endet. 

Nun habe ich alle Treiber von der Asus Seite runtergeladen und installiert, womit sich das Problem auch beheben ließ allerdings ist das ja anscheinend noch ein Catalyst 8 Treiber der ja doch schon etwas älter zu seien scheint. 

Kann ich den älteren Treiber von Asus ohne Probleme bei neuen Spielen installiert lassen ? oder wie sollte ich den Treiber Updaten ?  habe im Internet etwas vom flashen des VGA Bios gelesen aber davon möchte ich doch lieber Abstand nehmen, jedoch hätte ich schon gerne einen aktuellen Treiber auf meinem Laptop.


----------



## mickythebeagle (30. August 2011)

Wenn der Alte Treiber geht und Du keine Probleme hast, dann lass ihn doch.
Die 5fps die Dir ein neuer treiber bringt sind wohl doch eher zu vernachlässigen


----------



## Obihamster (30. August 2011)

ich weiß halt nicht wie es mit den neuen Spielen aussieht. da steht doch immer bitte installieren sie die neuesten Treiber.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (30. August 2011)

Hi Obihamster,

Bios + vBios Update hast du aber gemacht?
Wenn nicht findest du das hier: Index of /G73

Erst nach update des vBios kannst du aktuellere VGA Treiber verwenden.


----------



## Obihamster (30. August 2011)

10000000000  mal Danke  das ist mal ne echte  Hilfe  

Kann ich das einfach so unter Windows flashen ?  will nichts kaputtmachen  

Habe schon Bios geflasht aber noch nie V bios  

Das Bios ist aktuell das Vbios habe ich noch nicht geändert.

Kann ich dann einfach den Treiber von der Ati seite verwenden ?


----------



## Obihamster (30. August 2011)

So habe es jetzt mal mit dem Ati Winflash versucht  und denke es sollte wohl so richtig sein.

Was mich nur wunderte das dort Bild Laden steht und Programm 

Habe mit Bild Laden das neue Vbios geladen und mit Programm wohl gespeichert.  Hoffe das war richtig so.

Jetzt steht da bei Aktueller Vbios 0400, vorher F200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (30. August 2011)

Schau mal bitte ins Bios nach der vBios Version das ist etwas aussage kräftiger.


----------



## Obihamster (31. August 2011)

Dort steht jetzt  BIOS Version    012.020.000.032.038352  BIOS Datum    08/30/10,02:51:5  laut Aida 64  und im Bios selbst steht VBIOS Version     012.020.000.032.038.G730 

Was dort zuvor stand weiß ich leider nicht 

Edit: also wenn ich versuche es erneut über winflash zu installieren dann kommt die meldung das diese Version bereits instaliert ist,  hat wohl geklappt


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (31. August 2011)

orig: 012.020.000.032.0377.G730
neu: 012.020.000.032.0383.G730

Sollte also prima passen


----------



## Obihamster (31. August 2011)

Ok  Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und mühen,  hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen.

bis jetzt hatte ich auch keine Abstürze mehr,  das nenn ich mal Sevice


----------



## Rheinlaender (9. April 2012)

Danke C.C. Asus, ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Gehörst du zu Asus?

Wo finde ich die aktuellsten Sachen wenn ich die in einem Jahr wieder brauche?


----------



## hewly (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab das Problem das der Laptop (G73 jh ATI 5870) im Windows7 und auch in Spielen alle 20 bis 50 sekunden diese kurzen ruckler macht. Die neusten Treiber sind installiert und alle Updates in Windows gefahren. (Über den Asus Autoupdater) Temperaturen alles Ok! 
Vor etwa 2 Wochen fand ich dann diesen Thread hier. Hatte dann ein Bios Update gemacht. Dies hatte ich dann aber über Biosflash gemacht. Also wenn man die F Taste beim boot drückt. Nach dem Flashen ging aber garnichts mehr. Das Gerät hatte sich abgeschaltet und ging garnicht mehr anzuschalten. 
Gott sei Dank ist der Laptop gut versichert und somit konnte ich den dann einschicken. Nun ist das Gerät repariert und ich hab die selben Probleme. Jetzt trau ich mich natürlich nicht mehr das Gerät nochmal flashen.
 Weiss einer Rat?


----------

